# ColourPop Cosmetics for WOC!



## Pikahime (Feb 9, 2015)

I saw a similar thread for Makeup Geek shadows on here, but I wanted to do one for ColourPop since Makeup Game on Point (formerly LilPumpkinPie05 I think) on Youtube did a look with these shadows and I nearly howled in happiness at the prices.  Perfect for my budget! 
Does anyone own any of these shadows? Or the Lippie Sticks? I just placed a huge order because I've kinda gone makeup nuts lately.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 12, 2015)

My first two purchases with ColourPop was: Bossy Lippie and Liner, and Ellarie Lippie.
  I also picked up Mooning eye shadow. Such a pretty color!

  Pitch lippie & liner, Ellarie liner, and Mittens eye shadow. Love all four of these!

  Ibiza eye shadow. That color looks stunning on WOC!


----------



## Indieprincess (Feb 26, 2015)

I just started ordering from them and I currently have about 9 of the lippiestix and 3 of the blushes. I've only worn Lady and Brink. Lady is gorgeous and when I wore it, I chose to emphasize the browness of it with Nyx Espresso liner. Brink on me is a warm mid-tone pink, it's not at all dark and mauvy like advertised.


----------



## NewEnthusiast15 (Feb 28, 2015)

I most definitely have to try some of their products!


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 28, 2015)

I have the shadows TO-A-T, Truth, Mittens, Hustle, Mooning, and Amaze. Mooning is the perfect easy brown smokey eye! The glitter in it is more sophisticated than some of their other shadows (Amaze I'm looking at you lol). It's my favorite of them all. TO-A-T is a nice camel-colored base and it lasts pretty long if I use a primer and top with a shadow. Hustle is a great purple.   For lippie stix I have Bichette, Flawless, I ️ this, and LBB. The Bichette & Flawless lippie pencils (the liners not the stix) have been another stand out. The packaging is cheap, so the middle of the pencil slides out but they go with every vampy red and purple lipstick without going supervamp. Long lasting on the lips, doesn't wear out in the middle and it's not so drying that I need a lip primer.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

I love ColourPop everything!

  I've got shadows, blushes, lippie stix, and pencils. My fave pencil is Heart On and I'd have to say the shadows in the shanxxooo collab kit are my favorite. The green one (Rebel) is this beautiful matte hunter green that is great if you are a little afraid to wear big bright colors on your lids!

  I just ordered Ibiza on recommendation from MakeupGameOnPoint actually so I'm excited to get that in the mail next week along with some stuff from their spring line.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 22, 2015)

I just was looking at Color pop'star IG I heard good thing haven't tried it yet


----------



## razie (May 20, 2015)

The colourpop collab with Megan Naik is perfection  love love the colours. I've totally been obsessed with colourpop lately and have brought an indecent amount of lippie sticks, lip liners (I will never purchase another Mac lipliner again), shadows and blushes (prenup is my favourite).  Has anyone tried their new bronzer range yet?


----------

